# Warburtons Wholemeal...interesting!



## Pine Marten (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, that was an interesting experiment - Mr Marten had some slices of a Warburtons Wholemeal loaf left over, and as each slice was 9 carbs I thought I'd test it. They are smallish slices similar to Nimble and not seedy.

I had two toasted slices with some tomatoes & mushrooms quickly stir fried in olive oil and large coffee (a usual breakfast). Result: before breakfast = 5.7; 1 hour after = 7.3; 2 hours after = 4.9! 

So Warburtons bread is going back on the shopping list


----------



## Stitch147 (Mar 13, 2017)

Great result Pine Marten


----------



## grovesy (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh that is good.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 13, 2017)

Good numbers


----------



## Ginger (Mar 13, 2017)

Very interesting, I used to eat that bread.  It'll be worth testing as I'm really missing toast.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 14, 2017)

Will give it a try


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 14, 2017)

I know I'm different to you as I have insulin to help out but I find my tea reading is usually lower than my before dinner and that's after 2 slices of 50/50 bread and whatever I have in it usually chicken mayo or egg mayo haha x


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 15, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I know I'm different to you as I have insulin to help out but I find my tea reading is usually lower than my before dinner and that's after 2 slices of 50/50 bread and whatever I have in it usually chicken mayo or egg mayo haha x


It's weird how readings differ - I often find my lowest reading is around 7pm before our evening meal. It's sometimes lower around 4pm too. If only it would stay that way...


----------



## Nig3lMac (Mar 17, 2017)

i've started using that bread rather than nimble for my morning toast (one piece just to take my metformin) I find it's shelf life is longer than nimble and does make a nicer piece of toast. It doesn't spike me either


----------



## Manda1 (Mar 17, 2017)

I use this bread too x I love toast xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Mar 17, 2017)

I love this bread but it spikes my bgs something terrible  their white danish bread doesn't oddly enough, but I generally eat bergen bread now.


----------



## Kaylz (Mar 18, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I love this bread but it spikes my bgs something terrible  their white danish bread doesn't oddly enough, but I generally eat bergen bread now.


Trust you to be the odd one that white should in theory spike more but you don't haha  x


----------



## Steff (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm using hovis wheatgerm at the moment the slices are nice and dinky so no bother flitting in my toaster


----------

